# self confidence



## emtcarter6140 (May 4, 2007)

I am looking for some ideas on how to further my self confidence in the field.  I have been in this field for almost one year now and absolutely love it-yet lake some self confidence to be the best that I can be.  I have talked to my partners and they all said that it took them a year or two to be fully comfortable and competent with their skills.  

Do you all have any suggestions?  And, how long did it take you all to feel confident in yourselves and your skills?


----------



## firecoins (May 4, 2007)

It took a year or so.  Lots and lots of calls.  Are you paid or volunteer?  I only ask because volunteers take less calls.  At least here they do.  But lots of calls ad nauseum.


----------



## emtcarter6140 (May 4, 2007)

I work for a county based service-so I am paid.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 4, 2007)

Practice, practice, practice... with that self confidence has to come within. There is a fine line of self confidence and being too confident and cocky. I use the analogy of being competent not cocky.. 

Realize, you are going to screw up. Now, the lesson is to pay attention to your screw ups and don't repeat them. Don't beat your self up too hard. Chances are your doing fine.. In this business, we don't particulary hand out kuddos, if you know what you are doing... that is your job (paid or vollie).

Good luck !.. p.s Did I say practice ? 

R/r 911


----------



## Bongy (May 5, 2007)

Remember the sentence:
I'm ALL MIGHTY!!! I afraid NOTHING!!
Just try not to kill anybody... I mean patients...


----------



## andrey (May 5, 2007)

Me,When i read and discass something in forumslike this i become  sure in my force.


----------



## firetender (May 14, 2007)

*Welcome to a Strange World!*

Some day, and probably soon, you'll wake up and realize, "Hey! I haven't worried about whether I was competent or not for a week!"

Then, you'll worry about your competence (spell it c-o-n-f-i-d-e-n-c-e, I don't care) for a while.

Then, you'll wake up one morning and realize, "Hey, I haven't worried about my competence in a month!"

Then, you'll wonder for a little bit less because time is passing and you're getting more competent, therefore confident.

Then, competence won't be an issue. Something else will. 

You're human. That's what we do. It's about trying new things, taking risks, getting wounds, getting help, healing, and trying something new...

...and what you're doing right now -- turning to your peers for honest reflection -- is a good example of how you're quite competent at taking care of yourself. In that you can be confident!


----------



## chocchipsmom (May 19, 2007)

Can't say it enough, Practice! Become an active participant in classes, Don't ever be afraid to ask a question.  I promise you, it is not a stupid one.  Also, if you have a question about something, it's a sure bet someone else does as well.

Hang it there, iconfidence will come!  It sounds like you are fortunate enough to work with people willing to help, so use them, and don't believe everything you see on television!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 19, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Practice, practice, practice... with that self confidence has to come within. There is a fine line of self confidence and being too confident and cocky. I use the analogy of being competent not cocky..
> 
> Realize, you are going to screw up. Now, the lesson is to pay attention to your screw ups and don't repeat them. Don't beat your self up too hard. Chances are your doing fine.. In this business, we don't particulary hand out kuddos, if you know what you are doing... that is your job (paid or vollie).
> 
> ...


Well said Rid!!


----------



## Stevo (May 19, 2007)

confidence isn't a solo virture to me

my mates and i make decisions, sometimes without words

we draw on each others strengths, and overcome personal weaknesses when we operate in unision

i'd wager the same true of any of you here

being tight with who your running with IS a pillar of confidence initself

~S~


----------



## Alexakat (May 19, 2007)

So true, Stevo!  I try to run with the same 2 partners b/c we just all work well together.  And I run with really good ALS providers so I can learn from their example.  Watching their confidence helps me.

My favorite tactic is "acting as if".  Act as if you're totally confident & sure of yourself all the time (no one knows the difference) & the feeling will just stick.


----------



## NREMT3138 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with the "practice" theory.  I just got home from Saturday Lab in Paramedic class.  We are doing Cardiology so we were doing cardiac scenerios.  Light bulbs were coming on one right after the other.  I was recognizing rhythms, shouting out drug dosages, just "getting it" all day long.  That is a big confidence booster for me.  I know that when I go to work, it's a whole different ballgame with real patients instead of manikins but at least I know the basics of running a code.  I'm doing ride time tomorrow 7a to 7p so maybe I'll get to use some of this great knowledge!!  Good luck to you and hang in there, you will just get better and better.  Just remember this........ you will never ever never ever know everything.  Getting a certification is not the end, but the beginning of your education in EMS.  Keep learning all the time !!!

sr


----------

